# Cold Weather Training?



## Carol (Jan 30, 2007)

From time to time, I've seen martial artists ask each other whether they train in street clothes.  But what about when "street clothes" includes wearing cold weather gear?

Generally, lower temperatures often equate with lower instances of violence...but heavy jackets also provide some good padding 

So what say you?  Anyone put on the Wolverines and the parka and go at it outside in sub-freezing temps?


----------



## Infinite (Jan 30, 2007)

Does getting jumped count?

Michigan dead of winter dude jumps me outside my apartment.

He spent a good 2 minutes throw punches into my well padded back before he got tired and left.

I chose not to fight back. Which was probably wise considering I had my entire knife collection and I was transporting it to my car.

I'd say if you live in cold weather area and you don't train that way you are going to be surprised when your foot slips in the snow  mine did lucky I popped right back up.


----------



## bydand (Jan 30, 2007)

Good point Infinite, I think it would be equally important to understand how unsure your footing really is in the snow and ice.  As for moving in the cold weather gear, I work outside a lot during the winter and am very comfortable moving about in my "snuggies".  I would still like to train a bit more in them just because it is a good thing.


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2007)

Glad you came through that OK, Infy! 

What inspired me to post about the subject was a convo I had with my training partner, Andy.  He and I were on IM when he mentioned he was shopping online for cold weather gear that he will need for his service in the Massachusetts State Guard.

Well hey, if the State Guard trains in cold weather, why not us?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2007)

I train in cold weather gear all of the time.  Definately a good way to keep sharp and be prepared if you are ever attacked wearing cold weather clothes, etc.


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I train in cold weather gear all of the time. Definately a good way to keep sharp and be prepared if you are ever attacked wearing cold weather clothes, etc.


 
I'm curious Brian, since you teach, do you incorporate cold weather training in to any of your classes?  Or does it depend on the student's individual need?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 30, 2007)

Timely topic!

I conducted a two hour private lesson in the park yesterday with one of my students. The temp was about 38 degrees which is freakin cold in the South.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Timely topic!
> 
> I conducted a two hour private lesson in the park yesterday with one of my students. The temp was about 38 degrees which is freakin cold in the South.


 
Okay Harold that is like almost summer up here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Though I know
you guys wear coats and stuff in that temp.  So good for you!


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Timely topic!
> 
> The temp was about 38 degrees which is freakin cold in the South.


 


Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay Harold that is like almost summer up here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Brian take your meds and share them with Palusut..LOL...I get paid to patrol and roll around with the bad guys (if it comes to that) in ALL kinds of weather...Willingly go out in frigid temps..NOT ME..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2007)

I've gone out in freezing weather to hit trees.... does that count?


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I've gone out in freezing weather to hit trees.... does that count?


 
Sure


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I've gone out in freezing weather to hit trees.... does that count?


 
Brain share your meds with Xue...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay Harold that is like almost summer up here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Brian, not coats, only warmups and hats.

Also, it was interesting working the extendable baton without gloves, especially executing the switches.

-Palusut


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Also, it was interesting working the extendable baton without gloves, especially executing the switches.
> 
> -Palusut


 
Ahhh...you can use one of those toys in the Tarheel State?   Niiiice!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 30, 2007)

Drac said:


> Brian take your meds and share them with Palusut..LOL...I get paid to patrol and roll around with the bad guys (if it comes to that) in ALL kinds of weather...Willingly go out in frigid temps..NOT ME..


 
Hi Drac,

If its FMA, I'm there, even for free. Though honestly I was paid for the instruction time.

-Palusut


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Also, it was interesting working the extendable baton without gloves, especially executing the switches.


 
When I started in LE they didn't have the thin warm gloves they do now..I got use to wearing only one glove 90% of the time because it was damn near inpossible to draw you firearm with the thick gloves of the day..Same hold true for the expandables..I carried a PR-24 so I had no worries except sitting down..LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2007)

Drac said:


> Brain share your meds with Xue...


 
Drac you should try it, just walk up to a tree and beat it into submission, you won't even notice how cold it is.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 30, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Ahhh...you can use one of those toys in the Tarheel State? Niiiice!


Hi Carol,

I cannot comment on the legality of extendable batons but it is a part of the FCS system..


----------



## Tapang (Feb 5, 2007)

Cold weather training is good to do. More to hide in your parkas and bubble coats. Your movements w/ your gear, ice , and breathing becomes a factor. 
I have trained and been attack in cold weather before. Different then training or being attacked in warm weather. 

The coldest I have trained was 20 degree weather. Tonight in NJ/NYC will be 9 degrees. Anyone down to train?????

Respects,

Errol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm curious Brian, since you teach, do you incorporate cold weather training in to any of your classes? Or does it depend on the student's individual need?


 

Hey Carol we just finished up a night of cold weather training last Wednesday around 3 or 4 degrees.  It was cool but we were hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put up some pictures at the top of my seminar page : http://www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com/seminars.html

Hope you enjoy the photos!


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2007)

I got a chill just looking at it...


----------

